# IUI helped me get a BFP!!!



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

everyone,

I've been away for a while now, but I have something good to tell anyone who is worried things dont work!

I had IUI 3 x and they all failed. I have been diagnosed with PCO (not the syndrome). I was naturally devastated each time but tried to keep positive. I found out the 3rd and final IUI failed when I was on holiday on the 8th of Sept, we then had to have a break as   arrived on the 8th and I was out of the country so couldn't start straight away.

When I got back I went to see the cons straight away and was told I should give IVF a try, in the meantime I was given met and clomid, I had private IUI but was on the list for NHS IVF as there was no way I could afford it after 3 IUI's and a holiday. I was told I would have to wait a year, but I got an appointment through to see the IVF cons at Mayday in Croydon for 17th Nov, I couldn't believe it. 

I started taking met as soon as I collected it and took the clomid when   arrived on the 9th Oct! I have been having acupuncture too. I got in a bit of a stress one day and threw my pills, I got so fed up of taking all the drugs I decided I needed a break, so I didn't complete the course. Or take my vits. 

Anyway after waiting 37 days for   hubby asked me to test, I did and got a BFP, I didn't believe it so I did it again and again. I am now 6 weeks pregnant. I am not sure what caused it but I just wanted you all to know that it can and does happen, it may have been the Clomid but I doubt it I tried it for ages before, met I only took for about 20 days, it could be acupuncture but I think it is a result of being poked about for IUI! Who knows....

I am having a scan on the 29th to confirm everything but I can't help but be very happy about it and I don't want to think about what if's. 

 and good luck to everyone!!!! xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Bubba

Congratulations that's brilliant news!!!    

I think it's really good to have positive stories on here as it gives us all hope.

All the best for a very happy and healthy 8 months and beyond.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello Bubba,

Wow a big congratulation to you and DH on your   . I had previously posted about IUI as I'm a bit doubtful about it and asked the other ladies if i should go straight for the IVF as we have saved up enough money to get the IVF. But it just shows that IUI can work. We have our counselling appointment to discuss the IUI in full.

I wish you a Happy and healthy pregnancy

Love
Hugs.

xx


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hiya,

Thanks Rachel and good luck with TTC, don't give up! I don't post very often (read posts all the time) but felt I had to say the positives as I know what effect it can have, there is so much doubt when you are trying!

Hugs, thanks v much, I read your post. I wouldn't want to say what is best for you, we also thought IUI was pointless after it failed the 1st time and though IVF would be the answer, the only thing I would say is that IUI is perfect for preparing yourself for IVF, it wasn't till we had our IVF appointment booked that I realised what was involved and how invasive it really is, also my other thought was what if IVF doesn't work, I would have felt like if IVF didn't work what will? I know that people do fall pregnant after IVF but I felt it was quite final. 

When I spoke to people going straight for IVF they said "you have loads of time left" I know I am only 25 as people keep telling me but it didn't feel like I had loads of time, especially when my little brother is going to be a parent before me and I already have 6 nieces and nephews.

Also because I had private IUI it meant I got pushed up the IVF list a bit, if I had IVF first I would have spent £5000 compared to the £2000 I paid for 3 IUI's (including drugs). I know it's a postcode lottery but just be open about the money side of things when you talk to them, I blatantly just said what's the quickest way to get NHS treatment and the cons said try IUI first. 

I hope this helps you a bit.

Good luck. xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Bubba,
I've been posting for a while on the IUI Girls 163 thread but I saw your message line and had to have a look. Just wanted to say I'm delighted for you and as Rachel says it is really important to hear good news. Other than my age - 42 (young!!!!) I've no 'problems'. Unfortunately my husband does not produce sperm and so we are doing donor IUI. We've had 2 goes, the third couldn't get started because a big follicle hadn't receded. We've had to go private and after waiting for a donor match for about 4 months we were able to purchase a batch of 10 donations. We have to use them within a year and so that's one spare month lost already. It does get a bit depressing hearing how low the success rate for IUI is and so hearing your news has given me a real lift today. Period is due next Tues and hopefully we can get on with round 3 then.
I hope all continues to go well for and you have a healthy and happy pregnancy. Take care of yourself.
Best wishes
Po.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Po,

I am glad I have made you feel better. I really hope IUI works this time round for you, don't give up hope. I have heard of a woman in her late 30's who was told there is no way she will have a baby and guess what she had twins through IUI 2 beautiful healthy girls!!!

All this IUI/IVF stuff is so confusing, sounds even more confusing with donors! The NHS tends to make it worse too. We had a scare at the very begining that DH sperm may not be great but thankfully that all changed after cutting out drink and taking vits. Good luck to you and DH  , how long have you been trying? Do you have any children already? It is such a painful process whatever your individual circumstances anyway. 

xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Bubba,
Sorry it's taken a couple of days to reply. We started trying just before we got married in Oct 2003 and after a year of no joy went for the start of investigations through NHS. Waited nearly a year for first appt. at fertility clinic and took a few months to get to stage of husband having biopsy taken to see if any residual sperm hiding away in there - no joy and so on to private and donor IUI. So much time wasted just to get to the diagnosis. I think I'd advise anyone past late 30s, who could afford it, to go private and get diagnosis. We unknowingly wasted such valuable time that might yet have an impact on our chances. Anyway we are where we are and just have to get on with it. We're trying for our first child. I am still hopeful and try hard to stay positive. I was only thinking last night that we've only had 2 goes so far so plenty of chances still to go. At least we have the sperm there for us. I feel so sorry for people who are struggling to get a donor. It's a minefield. We are also very lucky that we have fantastic support from our family and friends. I think I'd have gone mad by now if I'd tried to keep it all a secret. Other times I feel guilty we've told people because if we do manage success, they will all know what we had to do to have the child before he/she does. It's a real mis-mash of feelings and emotions. Anyway, thanks for listening and hope everything goes well.
Cheers
Po.


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Bubba
Thanks for posting that story about IUI like Po and Hugs have said its so nice to have positive stories about IUI.
I wish you lots of luck for the rest of your pregnancy too.
I am in a bit of quandry about IUI too, we have just had one failed attempt at it and probably plan to do another in Jan (they said we needed a month break and then its christmas so will be Jan by the time we get there) I keep asking about IVF which is a route I did not want to take a few years ago but do now and they keep telling me that due to my age of 42 that the rates of IUI and IVF are comparable so why go the IVF route and yet I think the IVF would have more chances.  The money does effect it as you were saying Bubba the IUI is cheaper than IVF but still expensive - we just don't know what to do and when I read great successful stories about IUI it makes me change my mind again.  anyway bit tired now but thanks for the post anyway and as I said good luck
and also to po and hugs
take care
susie


----------

